# Bilder schön verschmelzen



## Blackylein (20. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne das Bild, dass im Attach ist schön verschmelzen lassen, weiß aber nicht genau wie ich das machen soll. 
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar gute Methoden?


----------



## Alexander Groß (20. Juni 2005)

Zum Beispiel mit Ebenenmasken. Schau mal über die Suchfunktion nach. Und dann berichte.

Alex


----------



## Blackylein (20. Juni 2005)

Habs jetzt jeden Teil auf eine eigene Ebene gegeben und Ebenenmasken erstellt und dann mit dem Pinselwerkzeug herumgemalt, sieht jetzt schon mal nicht so schlecht aus


----------

